# Khemosabi granddaughter "Rizzo"



## TruckingCowgirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow really pretty. Real nice head and such great eyes!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sigh* Love!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful little mare


----------



## Bird08 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone  She's very sweet!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow, she's beautiful! Khemosabi's are really wonderful. My Khemo grandson is an absolute puppy.


----------



## Bird08 (Jun 24, 2011)

aureliusandoinky said:


> Wow, she's beautiful! Khemosabi's are really wonderful. My Khemo grandson is an absolute puppy.


Rizzo is very much a "sit in your lap" type of horse. It must be a Khemo thing....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I also have a Khemo granddaughter. She's adorable and very sweet too. California Barbie Arabian










California Barbie right after we brought her home. She belonged to a friend of mine who passed away. We're working on the weight, she's gotten quite a bit lighter and her crest is smaller.


----------



## windysmontessa (Jan 4, 2014)

what a sweet girl! I love her!!! My neighbor has a Khemosabi granddaughter that came from al marah. she looks a lot like your mare--i'll see if i can find a pic of her.


----------



## Bird08 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dream catcher-California Barbie looks like she was well taken care of  it's nice to see one that's too chunky vs. too thin! She's quite a doll. 
Windy-I'd love to see a photo, do share of you can!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I love Khemo offspring. I don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like. They such wonderful dispositions and I love their build/motion. Enjoy your beautiful girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bird08 (Jun 24, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> I love Khemo offspring. I don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like. They such wonderful dispositions and I love their build/motion. Enjoy your beautiful girl!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, I haven't decided which way I'll go with her, discipline wise. She's got a very slow lazy jog yet when asked can have a big trot. She might do well as a little western horse, maybe even endurance. Who knows!? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Such a beautiful lady


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

That's funny that you say her trot is very lazy, because my Khemo is just like that! His trot is so slow compared to my other Arabian, so much so that I call him Ol' Reliable.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Agreed! I have worked with several Khemo horses over the years and each of them had a very laid back way about them. Even the stallions were easy going and as reliable as a stallion could be. Very nice horses. Khemo really stamped his foals.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I had my Khemo granddaughter for 17 years. She was a great ride, but unless you were a child, you didn't want to let your guard down-she could really move fast when she wanted to!


----------



## n2sporthorses (Dec 16, 2013)

Your mare has such a lovely, typey head!!! I so loved Khemosabi!!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

aureliusandoinky--He has a beautiful face.

This is very interesting to learn about Khemo babies. I had no idea


----------



## Bird08 (Jun 24, 2011)

n2sporthorses said:


> Your mare has such a lovely, typey head!!! I so loved Khemosabi!!!


She does doesn't she?! I love her "wild" look. Thank you


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

GORGEOUS girl .


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

She's gorgeous! :3


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning! Sure can see that Khemo blood coming out!
I have a lot of Khemosabi breeding in my herd - every one of them are in your pocket pet me now ponies LOL
This is my Khemo grandson - Hoping to make a reiner out of him!


----------

